# is my fancy guppy ready to give birth?



## scottprice

she has a dark gravid spot and i think i read somewhere that if you can see black dots in her then thats the frys eyes....is that true? should u put her in my breeder net?


----------



## BBradbury

Hello scott...

I've been breeding Fancy Guppies for several years and have yet to used a "breeder tank or net". In my humble opinion, netting and moving a pregnant female Guppy is very stressful. The reason for the breeder tank or net is so the female is left alone and the fry don't become an adult fish's lunch.

When my females are ready to give birth, which is pretty often since I have about 600 of them in several large tanks, I leave her alone and start feeding the fish more often. 

In the future, if you float Water Sprite in the tank, the female gets her privacy and the fry have a place to hide. The point of feeding more often is the fry get good nutrition from the start and I've found that well fed adult Guppies seldom bother the fry.

Good luck,

B


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

post a picture of her, most females have the gravid spot 24/7.


----------



## scottprice

BBradbury, thanks very much for that response ill definately take that advice. I do not have water sprite but would some fresh trimmed (trimmed today) floating anacharis do the same thing?

GuppyNGoldfish, her gravid spot is definately larger and i can see little black specks plain as day now. ill try to get a picture, its tough through the glass though it always comes out blurry.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Im not looking for the gravid spot, Im looking to see how big the guppy is, then I can give you a pretty good time line for when she will have babies.


----------



## scottprice

this is the best i could do....darn thing never stop moving i was tryin to chase them with the camera lol


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Kinda hard to tell since its blurry, but is there a male in the tank? And what is the ratio of males to females? (Example 4 males: 10 females) To me if she is pregnant, its no more than 1 week.


----------



## BBradbury

scottprice said:


> BBradbury, thanks very much for that response ill definately take that advice. I do not have water sprite but would some fresh trimmed (trimmed today) floating anacharis do the same thing?
> 
> GuppyNGoldfish, her gravid spot is definately larger and i can see little black specks plain as day now. ill try to get a picture, its tough through the glass though it always comes out blurry.


Good morning scott...

Any similar plant that can live floating in the tank will work. The female needs to feel secluded from the rest of the fish, especially the males who are constantly harassing her. 

Keep in mind the females can delay giving birth if for any reason, conditions aren't right.

B


----------



## jrman83

The gravid spot is viewable from about 3wks old. A gravid spot does not say that the fish is pregnant. Those pics are blurry, but from what I could tell none looked pregnant.


----------



## scottprice

its definately pregnant. its about twice as fat as when i got her. not twice as big...twice as fat.


----------



## jrman83

She could be just carrying eggs also...which doesn't mean she is pregnant. Still could be, just can't really tell with the pics.


----------

